# Th13teen Ghosts Window



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I want to make use of a large square window in my haunt. My plan is to create a window with spell writing like the glass in the movie, Thirteen Ghosts.










Anyone have ideas on ways to light up the writing without etching glass? My current theory is to use a double pane of plexiglass....with strategically placed leds between the panes. I expect to paint or screen print the writing on the back pane.

If possible, a way to turn the writing on and off...maybe some kind of UV reactive paint? Ideas on wording, spell scripts, etc are invited.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Have you seen the haunted window videos. They show putting a tv under the window and a 45degree peice of plexiglass to form a Pepper's Ghost Illusion. You could use a black sheet of cardboard with writing on the floor( instead of a tv) and a light with a dimmer to make the words fade in and out. A live actor can be behind it or even project the other ghost on a rear screan behind it. Look up Pepper's Ghost on You Tube.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Aquayne's got the right idea. Instead of knocking yourself out trying to engineer something new, go with a pepper's ghost. You can make one that will show whatever you want without limitation, because it's been created on video and doesn't have to be produced live.

I'd been seriously thinking of doing the contained prisoner ghost thing with several "cells" using peppers ghost FX with computer monitors (my cousin can sometimes get me computer monitors for free when they upgrade the department where he works). The size of the image is of course limited so instead of being glass boxes like in 13Ghosts they'd have to be "steel" containment doors with small windows (maybe more like something the Ghostbusters would have )

Of course all my concepts of ghosts in the window were totally shaken and jerked around by the Asylum Door effect at TransWorld heheh... that's some awesome tech application...


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I ruled out pepper's....because of it's own limitations. I want the actor behind the glass to come right up to the glass where people are standing...just like the movie.

I like the suggestions and comments. I hadn't considered framing up an LCD panel and using a recorded image.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

If your raging ghost were a recorded image, you could put the "doors" to the holding tanks flat up against the wall freeing up several cubicles worth of space, and freeing up those actors to be scary somewhere else 

If you do a peppers ghost off of a video, or if you want to just go direct and use a video screen as the window,you can have the "actor" or puppet or whatever come right smack into the window -- just record it that way. You can do your own greenscreen and edit out all control rods and support equipment if you wanna go all out. Add in the background of the "cell" and your flaring & fading runes with some sort of digital editing program and get a complete finished scene (This is the direction the pro haunt stuff is going; I was amazed at the amount of video that was being used at TransWorld). 

And now you have more actors to terrorize on foot with no plexiglass between.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

What about those cut out letters and then paint them with glow in the dark colors.


----------



## Ysengrin (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, I had am earlier reply that I guess is being held in moderation due to URLs ... if you want to do it with LED and etched plex, do a google search for "etched LED glass door" and follow the discussion on a dragon-and-sword door project.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Couldn't you do the lettering in a bright white and then alternate normal light and black light? With regular light you can dim it darker/lighter and with the black light the letters would glow.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

The easiest way, since you are going to have a actor behind it any way. Would be just to use a slide panel.Make the panel say 4 feet, leave 2 feet blank, then write on the other 2 feet with a uv paint.They will come in to the blank panel. Distract them to look away. Then slide writing part out. It will glow and as they try to read it the actor can step up to the glass.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

There is a simple illusion that uses blue and red ink and blue and red light. You can write all over yourself in red ink. It will not be visible under red light. When the blue light is faded on the writing becomes visible. This is how the silent version of Dr. Jeckle and Mr. Hyde did the transformatio in the 20's.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Ysengrin said:


> Well, I had am earlier reply that I guess is being held in moderation due to URLs ... if you want to do it with LED and etched plex, do a google search for "etched LED glass door" and follow the discussion on a dragon-and-sword door project.


Okay, that is seriously awesome (good googling - Ysengrin!) and I wish I knew what the heck I was doing regarding electronics because that results are amazing!

It would look just like the movie's etched glass if you could pull this off...


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Frankie-s Girl said:


> Okay, that is seriously awesome (good googling - Ysengrin!) and I wish I knew what the heck I was doing regarding electronics because that results are amazing!
> 
> It would look just like the movie's etched glass if you could pull this off...


I agree. That's the right effect but I didn't think I could do it on plexy with hand tools and have it come out correctly. Now I'm convinced it will work.

It looks like I need a crapload of leds so I better get ordering. Hmm...where's that link to the cheapest LED supplier.....lol.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Revenant said:


> ...
> 
> Of course all my concepts of ghosts in the window were totally shaken and jerked around by the Asylum Door effect at TransWorld heheh... that's some awesome tech application...


It's all great input. I'm not forgetting the video thing either. It gave me an idea for another prop. I have a full size crypt that has an angled front. When I read the comments about video I thought about how much the crypt looks like an isolation tank (see Altered States). I think from here you can guess where I'm going....

Film a person trapped under water...up against a glass with lots of bubbles. Then frame a 20" LCD monitor in the front of the "isolation tank" and play a looped video of a person trapped in the tank....drowning and clawing at the glass to get out. Maybe even setup some leaks in the sides so a little water seeps out. And a wiper motor thumping a rubber ball or something against the inside.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Frankie-s Girl said:


> ...I wish I knew what the heck I was doing regarding electronics because that results are amazing!
> 
> It would look just like the movie's etched glass if you could pull this off...


Or you could come to the Make N Take in May. You are probably right around the corner from me.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

DarkLore said:


> Hmm...where's that link to the cheapest LED supplier.....lol.


Probably Jameco.

This looks interesting...good luck to you!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

DarkLore said:


> Or you could come to the Make N Take in May. You are probably right around the corner from me.


I second that, FG... you need to come to the Make/Take!!!

Ok, ahem... back on topic


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Dixie said:


> I second that, FG... you need to come to the Make/Take!!!
> 
> Ok, ahem... back on topic


I'm in Houston, so a bit of a drive unfortunately.  Would be wonderful to figure out how to do something like this even on a small scale.


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

I hope you do the LED/Plexiglass thing. If it works, it would look so cool. I saw that effect once in a casino restaurant and it was amazing. I didn't know it was this easy. I found another quick tutorial on this if that helps: http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-LED-Plexiglass-Heart/


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I won't need the complexity of building an entire door. I can frame mine up easily with with wood. The problem will be in creating the led holders. I may try it with wood instead of plexy. I don't need two colors as shown sword example.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Aquayne said:


> There is a simple illusion that uses blue and red ink and blue and red light. You can write all over yourself in red ink. It will not be visible under red light. When the blue light is faded on the writing becomes visible. This is how the silent version of Dr. Jeckle and Mr. Hyde did the transformatio in the 20's.


Actually, it was the talkie version in 1931 with Frederick March with red and green, and the effect was really only effective because it was on B&W film stock, but you've got the general idea.


----------

